# Verkaufe Borderlands 2 Aktivierungs Key



## shuukna (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo community,

ich möchte meinen Aktivierungs-Code für das PC-Spiel Borderlands 2 verkaufen. Habe den Code über den Kauf einer NVIDIA Grafikkarte erhalten zusammen mit Assassins Creed III (aber das tut nichts zur Sache).
Nehme erstmal gerne Angebote an, hab keine Ahnung welcher Preis angemessen wäre. 

Also: Wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## shuukna (10. Mai 2013)

Ich frage mich, warum dieses Thema von 60 Leuten angeklickt wird aber dennoch keiner Interesse zeigt? Es steht doch genau im Titel worum es hier geht. Ich habe doch nichtmal einen Preis genannt der "abschrecken" könnte!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht ist es den Leuten zu heikel, wenn der User noch "unbekannt" ist   hast Du niemanden im Bekanntenkreis oder Schule/Uni/Arbeit, der den Code brauchen kann?


----------



## shuukna (11. Mai 2013)

Hey,
mmh ok, das könnte natürlich sein. Habe ich so noch nicht dran gedacht. Habe in der Uni bereits in Newsgroups gepostet und natürlich meinen Bekanntenkreis ausgeschöpft. Leider erfolglos. Deshalb habe ich mich jetzt hier angemeldet. 

Nochmal zum Key: Ich habe ihn von der NVIDIA Grafikkarten Aktion (Dezember letzen Jahres glaube ich) beim Kauf über mindfactory erhalten. Dabei war noch ein Code von Assassins Creed III, den ich aber selbst genutzt habe. Habe den Key natürlich noch nicht verwendet und nicht weitergegeben.
Der Käufer bekommt natürlich die Originalmail von NVIDIA weitergeleitet und nicht irgendeinen Code per Mail. 
Kann natürlich aber verstehen, wenn einige befürchten einen nutzlosen Key zu kaufen. 
Andersrum kann ich auch sagen, dass der Käufer ja den Key einfach benutzen kann, um dann das Geld zurück zu verlangen, weil er meint der Key funktioniere nicht.

Also ist bei so einer Sache wohl ein wenig Vertrauen auf beiden Seiten gefragt. Und genau solche Käufer suche ich. Der Key funktioniert (es sei denn mein Mail-Konto wurde irgendwann mal gehackt) 
Sonst nennt mir auch gerne Mehthoden und Wege, wie man es auf beiden Seiten "absichern" könnte.


----------



## shuukna (15. Mai 2013)

*Key auch zum Tausch*

Ich nochmal,
ich tausche den Key auch gerne gegen ein anderes Spiel (auch mit Aufpreis, falls das gebotene Spiel neuer/hochwertiger oder so ist)
Hat denn niemand Interesse?
Geld überweisen müsst ihr auch erst, nachdem ihr den Key geprüft habt. So seid ihr sicher, dass er funktioniert und könnt dann ja zahlen.


----------



## shuukna (3. Juni 2013)

Sorry ich muss nochmal pushen auch wenn es nicht gern gesehen ist. Bzw: Der KEY ist immernoch VERFÜGBAR! Also wer möchte? Sonst schreibt bei Interesse gerne erstmal ne PN, danach kann man ja über weitere Schritte und Preis reden.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich es noch nicht hätte, würd ich den key ja nehmen... schade, dass keiner dein Angebot braucht, will oder vlt auch nur nicht sieht - kannst also ruhig pushen, wenn es nicht grad mehrfach täglich ist


----------



## shuukna (27. Juni 2013)

Key immernoch DA!
Ich dacht es gäbe jetzt mal Interssenten und nun melden sie sich per PN nicht mehr. -.- (Erst Interesse bekunden, kein Angebot machen und auf Rückfrage dann nicht mehr antworten?!)
ALSO:
Der erste, der sich jetzt meldet und dessen Preisangebot für mich in Ordnung ist bekommt das Spiel. Also schreibt mir einfach und schlagt euren Preis vor, den ihr für das PC Spiel ausgeben würdet.


----------



## shuukna (12. Juli 2013)

Heeey, 
endlich Steam Summer Sale! Endlich wieder Schnäppchen schlagen. Und schon wieder gewinnt gleich am ersten Tag Borderlands 2 die "Wahl der Community" und ist für knapp über 10€ zu haben. Bestseller Top3. Ich kapier einfach nicht warum ich dieses Spiel nicht loswerde, wenn es bei Steam-Aktionen immer sofort vom Tisch gerissen wird 
Scheinen wohl nicht so viele deutsche zu spielen (oder nicht im Forum zu sein)
Naja wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei Summer Sale


----------



## shuukna (31. Juli 2013)

Borderlands 2 für PC (Steam-Key aus der NVIDIA GraKa-Aktion) für 10€ zu vergeben!


----------

